# Need help with crayfish ID



## markseagle (Jan 18, 2012)

Hi all, I picked up five of these guys from a local pet store. A month or so before I bought them the display tank said they were "red claw". When I returned, it just said "Crayfish" and the guy working didn't know what specific species they are. They don't look like red claw.


----------



## Dridas (Jan 30, 2012)

Looks like a native US crayfish, I'll come back with the scientific name in a few.


----------

